# Conversations with horn legends Julie Landsman and Julia Pilant



## soundmindcam

Hey brass people, I recorded two conversations with former Met principal hornist Julie Landsman and current Met assistant hornist Julia Pilant that I thought might be of interest to this forum. Both are directly related to the physicality of brass playing. My conversation with Julie Landsman is about her Caruso videos on YouTube, and you should definitely check those out. The exercises are intended to help you play musically with ease, and they can be used on any instrument. My conversation with Julia is about overcoming injury, and in our case we both used Invisalign to alleviate lip pain. Let me know what you think of the conversations!

JL:

__
https://soundcloud.com/cameron-west-916873357%2Fpreserving-the-masters
JP:

__
https://soundcloud.com/cameron-west-916873357%2Fsound-mind-episode-6-overcoming-injury


----------

